# Hollywood slump?



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory?id=884367



> It was the 18th weekend in a row the box office declined, passing a 1985 slump of 17 weekends that had been the longest since analysts began keeping detailed figures on movie grosses.


What's the cause of low box office receipts?

High ticket/concessions prices?
Bad movies?
Sequel-itis?
Hollywood out of touch?
Short release to DVD window?
Home theater quality?

I say all of the above. Although I've felt the same for years, I would much rather watch a movie at home than at the theater. It's cheaper, you can pause  , better image quality IMHO, comfort of home, etc. I can wait a couple of months for just about any movie.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I heard something about this on the news.. I say all of the above, too. 

Although, personally, we almost never go to the movies, so it's still a treat here. I believe the last movie I saw in the theater was _The Polar Express_. Before that, it was _The Stepford Wives_. That one I could have stood to see at home, but ones like _Polar Express_ and _Titanic_ and the like, you almost _have_ to see in the theater. Part of their appeal is being "larger-than-life". There aren't too many movies made like that, I guess because they cost so much to make.

I'll never understand why they charge so much for consessions, though. That's just stupid. :nono2: If they were cheaper, I'd certainly buy more Raisinettes.  Who doesn't like to eat during a movie? :shrug:


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

JBKing said:


> What's the cause of low box office receipts?


Simple answer: crappy movies. I was really disappointed with Mr. & Mrs. Smith. Madagascar, while my kids loved it and I still run around singing "I like move it move it", could have been a lot better. Star Wars I only went to see because it was Star Wars. It was definitely better then the first two episodes, but it still wasn't a "great" movie. Lord of the Rings was the last great movie I saw.

There are a couple of decent looking movies coming out the next few weeks. Fantastic 4 looks good although previews have been deceiving before (Mr & Mrs. Smith). Willy Wonka has the potential to be a great movie with Depp as long as they don't try to recreate the classic with Gene Wilder. Dukes of Hazard will suck as a movie but will do decent due to the 13-20something male ******* demographic. I'm also very much looking forward to the new Harry Potter movie on November 18th.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Why is attendence down? Because the ticket prices are simply too high. By the time you figure in the other costs (gas, snacks, food), it is simply getting too expensive to go to the theater. Then, with the shortened window between the time the movie hits the theater and the DVD release, it's just cheaper to watch the movie at home.

My most recent theater expeience with a friend was to see _Howl's Moving Castle_. I picked up discount tickets ($7 each instead of $9), had no theater snacks, and had dinner afterwards ($11). Right there, that is more than the cost of the DVD on new release Tuesday. I don't figure in the cost of gas because the theater was within one mile of my workplace.

Then, there are the movie theaters. Most of the money they make is at the concession stands, so obviously they charge bucho bucks there. The same guy who served up your popcorn is probably the same kid who runs the projector. You got people who spill soda and popcorn all over the theater. (sigh)

The next movie that I'll probably see is _Fantastic Four_, but it's probably more because there is a movie coupon in the DVD release.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

All of the above! :eek2:


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I think cost has a lot to do with it, particularly when a group (friends, family) goes together.

Many years ago I adopted a new philosophy: instead of seeing movies when they're new, I wait for them to be available on cable, tape (then) or DVD (now). Granted, I can't participate in conversations about the movies when released. Others I know also wait, though, so we can have the same conversation - it's just delayed a bit. My $10 or so a month gets me and as many others as I care to invite into lots of movies.

I suspect that PVR's in conjunction with the cable offerings are also taking their toll. Being in control of the movie makes it a different (and more satisfying) experience that theaters can't match.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Although box office receipts are down, I'm sure there are figures that show what Hollywood's actual take is, including PPV, DVD sales/rentals, PayTV?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I can't stand the people sitting behind me talking to each other all the way through the movie. It costs more to go to the movie in an afternoon for my wife and I than it does to purchase it on DVD. There's no special features at the theater, no deleted scenes. Just a bunch of trailers that you are forced to watch. 

I spent a lot of money on my home theater, and 9 times out of 10 prefer to watch a movie there, than go out to a "real" theater.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Definitely BAD movies & far too many remakes.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Exactly, Mark, you mentioned a couple of the reasons that I go to a theater only about once a year. Those being the other people in the theater moving past you in your aisle, babies crying and the parents not taking them to the lobby, feet sticking to the floor, and the volume levels which are often set wrong so the movie is blaring or hard to hear. When I lived in a larger city I often went to the discount theaters (which were just as good as the "first-run" theaters), but those aren't available to me now.

I know that the concession prices are high because that's almost the only money the theater owners receive. Generally the prices of the movie tickets go to renting the film itself, not to overhead on the theaters. At least that's the way it used to be--perhaps it has changed, but I don't really know.

But when I figure that for the price of 2 movie tickets I can own the movie on DVD, that's way too attractive to pass up.

The last movies I viewed in a theater were the three Lord of the Rings movies and the first two Harry Potter movies. The third Harry Potter I just bought, and I will probably do that with the fourth also.


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

One statement.... DISCOUNT DOLLAR THEATER... we have a decent one in our city and I pretty much go there for most of my movies, granted I have to sit in the front row at the movies, but for a $1.50, I'll gladly pay that at the Cinemark Dollar Cinema rather than paying $7.00 at Kerasotes or Cinemark multiplexes.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Why would I want to travel to see a movie, pay outrageous prices for tickets, a popcorn and a Mountain Dew, deal with people (lines, talking, cell phones), miss parts when I have to go to the bathroom. I can count the number of times I’ve been to a theater in my life on my hands. Last two movies I saw were School of Rock and Jackass, before that it was Men In Black and before that it was Cool Runnings. 

My uncle is big into movies and we have similar tastes, action, adventure, thriller, horror, war and any flick with some great action sequences. He would buy the movies and I would borrow them, or I used to go through TV Guide and have his brother in law tape a bunch of movies for us since he subscribed to all of the premiums. 

Now with Netflix, it makes things so much easier. Whenever I see previews for what looks like a good movie I add them to my Netflix queue since they usually add movies to their database before they’re even released in theaters. A few months ago there were a few movies that I was really excited about seeing, White Noise being one of them. One of the worst movies I ever saw. I got more enjoyment out of the trailers then the movie. I have yet to watch Boogyman, Hide & Seek comes out next week, Constantine later in July and Sin City in Aug, I'm hoping those will be better.

With Netflix I can enjoy movies where I want to, when I want to, with all the food and pop I want, the pause button at my finger tips and the bathroom 15 feet away and best of all, I’m in my room by myself, no one to bother or annoy me, no people.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The average quality of people's home entertainment centers is also another factor. I have a better picture, better sound and none of the negatives of morons talking, walking in front of you, 15 minutes worth of trailers or commercials. I haven't gone to the theater since "Return of the King".

See ya
Tony


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually the picture is NOT all that bad. While there have been 18 straight WEEKENDS of lower grosses the whole week has actually increased several times over that period.

and if this is a bad time for movie grosses how do you explain Vin Diesel's "The Pacifier" grossing over $100 million?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Boxoffice may be down. Are profits when one includes DVD sales?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Has anyone thought that the price of gas has creeped into everyone's wallets? 

I mean the price of gas going up over the last year has affected everyone. The price of groceries goes up when they factor the gas prices into the transportation cost. So does the price of electricity that is made from fuel . 

The price of gas has affected people's vacation plans as well. Most people are staying close to home and aren't going on expensive vacations because of the price of gas. When you pay more for your fuel and your food , then you have less money for going to the movies and paying the godawful price for popcorn and sodas. 

If you remember the price of gas has almost more than doubled since last year. Take a look at most Americans and they didn't get a substantial raise to counteract this. The last time I looked , the price of oil is over $60.00 a barrel and is expected to keep rising. Cbs reported that we might see $3.00 a gallon gas in the near future. 

When I pay more for the necessities like food , gas and electricity, I have less for the extravagances like going to the movies. Besides, I have a 57"hd Toshiba at home with the wonderful hd 942 receiver attached and I can wait till the movies come to me via the premium channels ; Hbo,Showtime, Cinemax, Starz. I can microwave the popcorn and buy three 2 liters for the price of one soda at the theater. I would rather buy a dvd version of the movie and own it then pay to watch it one time. 

I paid $15.00 for 3 people to go to the matinee feature of "Bewitched "this week and a nother $12.75 for 3 large sodas and a large bag of popcorn. That is $27.75 for 1 1/2 hour movie that I only watched once. I could own several dvds for the price of that one movie and concessions. I suggest that the movie theaters should lower the price of the concessions or offer "family" deals . IF not then the movie theaters will be going the way of the dinosaurs , just like video stores will too someday. When ever my buddy brings over a dvd from BlockBuster to show on my dvd player, it is scratched and skips. I don't get this from new dvds that I just bought and own. 

When hd becomes mainstream I would predict that more people will stay home and watch it on hd tv or even hd dvds.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

When you have a Home Theater like I do why go to the Movies? I wait 3 or 6 months for the dvd and buy the dvd . The cost to take a family of 4 to a movie can get expensive.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

No money! The price of gas, food, etc. has went up considerably, and the fact that there isn't anything out there worth forking over the $ when you don't have that much of it to begin with. So in the end no matter how you look at it, it is the lack of money.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

There has been a lack of good movies lately. I usually go in the afternoon, rare for me to pay full price, but the savings is only $2.25. I think I go to the movies sometimes more for the candy and diet coke (don't keep candy at the house).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

People who pay to see 1st run movies often base their choices on trailers and out-of-context quotes from so-called critics. They all sound good before they're out. The movies I thought I wanted to see come off my list pretty fast once they're out and word gets around. So, by having a home theater, I save a ton and don't go chasing every sorry flick that sounded good at first.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

cdru said:


> Simple answer: crappy movies. I was really disappointed with Mr. & Mrs. Smith. Madagascar, while my kids loved it and I still run around singing "I like move it move it", could have been a lot better. Star Wars I only went to see because it was Star Wars. It was definitely better then the first two episodes, but it still wasn't a "great" movie. Lord of the Rings was the last great movie I saw.


I found Mr. & Mrs. Smith to be entertaining, typical Summer fare. Not a great movie, but fun to watch nevertheless. Yeah, the commercials led me to expect more, but it was worth the 5 bucks I dropped. Just wish I could have paused the movie when I had to take a bathroom break. :lol: 
I agree that the concession prices are outrageous. $3.50 for a soda is way too much. Likewise the prices for popcorn and candy. Solution: wear cargo pants! That way, you can sneak a 20 oz. soda and a bag or two of pretzels past the refreshment stand police! :grin:

Charlie


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

The cost of seeing a movie in the theaters is pretty high, and the concessions are definitely overpriced. The reason for the concessions is obvious, that is where the profit comes from, so they have to raise the profit margin on those to make up for the loss of revenue from ticket sales.

I'll still see a movie a month on average in the theaters. What I also like to do is go to the Bear Tooth Theater Pub here in Anchorage. We can watch second run movies for $3.00 sit down, order one of their many microbrews, and dinner for a normal dinner price (lots of pizza, seafood and italian options) and watch the movie while you enjoy your beer and dinner, or just enjoy the $3 movie.

http://www.beartooththeatre.net/index2.html


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

And don't forget about this. One time I was at the movies and the cast from Married with Children did this short message about something before the Movie started. I can't even remember what it was. Then the lights went up and some guy walked around with a collection bucket asking for donations. And the guy said" It's my job , I have to do this." You should have heard the groans from people. I wonder how long they did this?
This happened at Pleasure Island at Disney World by the way.


----------

